# Solid Ground



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm very happy to be a new member of Expat, and I do have alot of questions but before I start let me introduce myself. I'm a 65yrs male, lived in Jamaca. USA, Canada, Bermuda, also traveled throughout Europe. I believe I'm able to adopt to different cultures and situations. However, moving to Thailand present a greater challenge for me than previous experiences. Nevertheless, I think I'm up to the task at hand. I'm presently doing some unline Thai lessons and planning to visit next year. The place that appear to be conducive to a major part of my life style, is Chiang Mai.

*The following are some areas of concern that I'm hoping members well be able
to give their opinion on
.*
1]* Healthcare*:

I have extended Healthcare of $25K Canadian annually, would I need additional??
How difficult it is to find privet Doctor and Dentist??
Pharmacy & locations; that are conducive to english speaking customers"??
Ambulance Services??
Healthcare workers/ Daily home help or adhoc services??
Supermarket not 7 Elevens?

2] *Housing*

*Purchasing; 1.2mil thb max --Renting; 17000 thb max included all fees!

1 Bedroom separate livingroom with wifi, cable, TV, internet, stainless steel appliances, excellent security,salt water pool indoors, gym, bathtub, hot water etc*

*Rent or Buy 49% & 51%*;The furnish rental units online does not allow you to ad your personal touch??
What happen if the percentage changes from *49% to 51% *non thai ownership?
*I would prerfer a central real estate stable area, within a 5+yrs projection??*
What about the option of renting unfurnish??
What are the positive & negative using a rental agent??

3] *Transportation*

With the *pollution level, *waiting at a bus stop could be an health issue what are the alternetive beside the Tuk Tuk??
I'm considering purchasing small motorcycle *JUST FOR THE LANES ONLY*??
How expensive are the taxi fares because I've never been without a car for 43yrs?

4] *Interaction*

How would you describe the social living conditions for the average non thai residences beside the lower cost of living, the beaches and medicating at the bars

Thank's

Semeya


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

semeya said:


> I'm very happy to be a new member of Expat, and I do have alot of questions but before I start let me introduce myself. I'm a 65yrs male, lived in Jamaca. USA, Canada, Bermuda, also traveled throughout Europe. I believe I'm able to adopt to different cultures and situations. However, moving to Thailand present a greater challenge for me than previous experiences. Nevertheless, I think I'm up to the task at hand. I'm presently doing some unline Thai lessons and planning to visit next year. The place that appear to be conducive to a major part of my life style, is Chiang Mai.
> 
> *The following are some areas of concern that I'm hoping members well be able
> to give their opinion on
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Semeya, hi, Stednick has already given you some info. 

You're not going to like this, but the answer to many of your questions is "it depends". Once you have spent some time here you will understand. 

It depends on your personal characteristics (health, tastes/preferences, degree of flexibility, etc) , it depends on what part of Thailand you are moving to, it depends on whether you have access to a thai person who can translate, negotiate, etc, it depends on how much time you are willing to spend reading existing threads in forums like this one to ramp up your general knowledge (and there are MANY others), and so on.

My advice is read as much as you can before arriving, travel to look at different parts of Thailand, and finally do not commit to living in Thailand (and certainly not any specific place within Thailand) until you have spent a reasonable amount of time here on a trial basis. For example, with regards to your rent/buy query don't even think about buying for the first year.


----------



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bruce.
Thank's for the information. I truly appreciate you taking the time to respond to some of my concerns.

Semeya


----------



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

*Safety Deposit Boxes*

:focus:
Hi everyone!

I would first like to thank the members that responded to my request. I've reviewed 
a great amount of the thread that where discuss on this forum. This substantial improved my understanding of the dynamic's living has an Expat in Thailand. I'm even more confident than before, that I'm moving in the right direction. Thererfore, I would like to know if the members have any information *regarding safety deposit boxes in the Bank of Bangkok, in Chiang Mai. Also how secure are the one's in the hotels/Apartments*

Your opinion will be greatly appeciated!!!

Thank's

Semeya


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

you need to approach each individual branch of the bangkok bank in chiang mai and ask them about availability. there is no central database. most will be fully booked as they are very popular in thailand. this really requires you to visit each branch as doing this via email will be impossible or calling would require a thai speaker. the hotel ones? depends on the place but not as secure as the bank and only suitable as a short term solution.


----------



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bruce.

Thanks again for all the positive feedbacks. Have a Merry Xmas and a healthy New New.

Your truly

Semeya


----------



## Andrew Hicks (Jan 16, 2009)

Given a free choice of where to live in Thailand, I'd rate Chiang Mai very highly, though everywhere has its downsides.

If you'd like to read a detailed account of what it's like settling in to live in Thailand I'd love you to read my book, MY THAI GIRL AND I. It's available in all Thai bookshops and on Amazon. (Full details on my website.)

Best wishes with your move,

Andrew Hicks


----------

